# Floorboard replacements?



## Low Impedance (Feb 16, 2005)

where can i get replacement floor boards for my 240? well my friends. They have rusted through and i know they make them for auto repair for ALL cars but where could i get them from? any ideas? i am welding them in because im cheap and stick it to the man by fucking things up myself.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Low Impedance said:


> where can i get replacement floor boards for my 240? well my friends. They have rusted through and i know they make them for auto repair for ALL cars but where could i get them from? any ideas? i am welding them in because im cheap and stick it to the man by fucking things up myself.


How rotten are the floorboards? Because you could just patch the holes by welding in sheet metal, it would probally be cheaper.


----------



## Low Impedance (Feb 16, 2005)

DaCheat said:


> How rotten are the floorboards? Because you could just patch the holes by welding in sheet metal, it would probally be cheaper.


eh.....not a chance


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Low Impedance said:


> eh.....not a chance


Why Not a Chance? I've Done it, shit on of the holes was only small, so I patched it with Rivets, and Sheet Metal!


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

look up shermans they have a huge catolog of replacment parts for just about any make and model im sure theyll have somethign for ya


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

sorry i checked shermans for ya and they dont have anythign available, you might have to go to a dealer to find them, and theres a possibilty that they might not even be made and thats where youll pick up some fabrication skills, good luck


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

In all honesty it will probably be cheaper to have someone weld in new floorboards then buy some


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

little240boy said:


> In all honesty it will probably be cheaper to have someone weld in new floorboards then buy some


either way there is welding that has to be done if you send it out to be doen they will either patch it or buy new floorboads and weld them in. Nothing that nayone with acess to a welder and slight welding experince couldent do to save a load of ca$$$$h


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I would definitely buy galvanized sheet and weld from the crossmembers across. Just replace the whole floorboard section. Any kind of electric welder will work, I think I would just use a $100 buzz box from a hardware store.


----------

